# Target or Pin focus?



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Just the opposite for archery.

Focus on the target works best for most archers.


----------



## a/c guy (Nov 1, 2005)

I look "through" the pin and focus on what I want to hit. That's why I don't like a super brite pin, it distracts my aiming.


----------



## Black Ice (Mar 16, 2007)

I hear ya a/c guy, I've shot all my life looking at the target, recently I have been focusing on the pin and I find that doing so helps me with two things which are related, peeking and follow through. If my vision is already on the target it makes peeking much easier. [for me anyway] I've been reading the threads in here about back tension release and been trying it, I'm thinking that will change everything.


----------



## Hambyrichard (Oct 13, 2011)

Focusing on the target alone is the Big Hurdle most people stumble on in the subconscious/conscious battle we face as archers. Back tension done appropriately is a giant leap in the right direction for a target shooter, but takes time. Form Form form. Form practiced over time gives us habits, hopefully good ones that allow us to spend our conscious thought focusing on the target while subconsciously executing the processes that fire the arrow. Develop a routine, learn your release, blind bale and learn a timing window for your release, let down if you break form lose focus or timing. It is all about discipline and I promise if you practice it the correct way and understand it will take time to get it down you will become a much more consistent shooter.


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

target, always focus on the target. when you focus on the dot, your aiming process "sees" a still picture, and doesn't correlate that still picture to the target moving around behind it. the result is less than optimum sight alignment and a larger group.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

if you find the pin distracts you try a ciricle...it may help you to keep the mind on the X better


----------

